# Using the stock washer tank? Then what, no windshiled squirts?



## jcolletti (Jul 7, 2009)

I apologize, perhaps this is a really stupid question but...
So when you folks are using the stock washer fluid tank are you then sacrificing having windshield squirts? Or are you using an additional washer tank?
I'm a windshield squirtaholic.
I live in upstate new york, the roads are a crap spray fest in the winter/spring, and I tailgate...
I'll sometimes go through a gallon of squirts a month! LOL


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Using the stock washer tank? Then what, no windshiled squirts? (jcolletti)*

Then using the washer bottle would not be a good choice for you.
It is possible as long as you use the -20* washer fluid (if that is what you wanted to use as W/M fluid), but most people use actual methanol. You don't want to spray methanol on your windshield or paint.
When I was juicing, I was using my washer fuild tank and disconnected my washer pump so I didn't accidentally squirt it on my windshield.


----------



## DevilsOwn (Jun 5, 2007)

it's really just as easy to get a small tank and mount it somewhere. you can get 2 quart tanks that really go in tight spaces, if necessary.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Using the stock washer tank? Then what, no windshiled squirts? (jcolletti)*

I live in the same area. I tapped my washer tank AND use the 50/50 washer fluid. Doesn't work too good as bug juice, so I'm actually looking for a smaller tank for dedicated fluid. Any ideas for a tank anyone? I'm in the market for flawless integration without a hideous installation.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

glad i live in socal.. 2" of rainfall a year, hell dont need it and i've actually taken off my WW blades.


----------

